# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Portable Digital Assistants (PDA)  >  Eee PC 900 to be available in the US on May 12th for $549

## SDA

Asus has finally announced the US release date and pricing for the Eee PC 900. It should be available in the US on May 12th, and the computer will cost $549, which is almost $100 cheaper than the European version, as expected, but a bit more pricier than the version available in Hong Kong.

http://www.liliputing.com/2008/04/ee...us-on-may.html

----------

